# Heating a three season room



## Realstone (Jan 21, 2012)

A local stove dealer recommended I visit here for good stove info.  Great place!  Warm, friendly, I think I'll stay.

I'm  building a three season room.  It is approx. 12' x 16' (just under 200 ftÂ²), stone floor,  8' flat ceiling w/R20 Roxul insulation an insulated 16" knee-wall and will have knee-wall to ceiling vinyl windows.  

I fell in love with the Vermont Castings Aspen for the looks, but after doing a lot of reading here, I've decided against that.  I've pared it down to two choices; the Jotul 602 and the Hearthstone Tribute.  What I like about the Jotul is the track record and quick heat up, but IMO it's kind of dorky looking (no offence intended).  I like the heat retention of the Tribute, and I can live with the slow start warm up of the unit.  The tribute is not too bad looking, but I really wish the VC Aspen had a better track record.  Ah well...

Perhaps the biggest issue is this:  My wife, for whom the room is being built for, gets a headache around fires, even outdoor ones.  I had a woodstove in the living room about 20 years ago but had to get rid of it as she was always getting headaches.  So a stove that a) didn't have to be opened often and b) doesn't puff out when the door is opened would be preferred, even above other considerations

Whaddya think?


----------



## Jack22 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm thinking that if you do not want to open the stove very often you should stay away from the tribute because it has a very small firebox. I was looking into the tribute but decided against it because of the short burn times that come with a small firebox. Like you I needed a stove for a smaller area and that was why I was considering the tribute. I ended up with a Woodstock Keystone. It is a catalytic stove so you have the ability to damp it down real low so you do not blast yourself out of the room. You also get real long burn times so you won't be opening up the stove as often as the tribute. I would look into them if I were you. Do not be turned off by the catalytic stoves. I had never owned or been around a wood stove my entire life and my wife and I have no problem operating the Keystone 24-7. If we are patient we do not get any smoke coming out of the stove on reloads. Good luck.

-Jack


----------



## Jackfre (Jan 22, 2012)

Why install something that makes her uncomfortable. You will pay. Install a Rinnai EX-11 in either lp or natural. Outstanding unit and you make her comfortable. What is important here. 

I should note my bias. I represented Rinnai for 20 yrs. Sold over 180,000 of those units in New England. she will like it!


----------



## Realstone (Jan 22, 2012)

Jackfre said:
			
		

> Why install something that makes her uncomfortable. You will pay. Install a Rinnai EX-11 in either lp or natural. Outstanding unit and you make her comfortable. What is important here.
> 
> I should note my bias. I represented Rinnai for 20 yrs. Sold over 180,000 of those units in New England. she will like it!



How best shall I say this? 

If it ain't wood, it ain't no good!   ;-P


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm wondering if a wood stove would be good here. It sounds like it may have a shorter flue which can lead to smoke spill when the door is open, especially in milder weather. If your wife is really sensitive, this could be a negative. Option are a Rinnai or other gas heater. Or perhaps a pellet stove?

If determined to go for a wood burner and the flue is 14'+ tall, then maybe consider a Woodstock Keystone instead of the Tribute for longer burn times and less stove door opening? However, this will be overkill unless there is a good opportunity to spill heat into the rest of the house.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking a pellet stove might be a good option.  

Matt


----------



## Realstone (Jan 22, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if a wood stove would be good here. It sounds like it may have a shorter flue which can lead to smoke spill when the door is open, especially in milder weather. If your wife is really sensitive, this could be a negative. Option are a Rinnai or other gas heater. Or perhaps a pellet stove?
> 
> If determined to go for a wood burner and the flue is 14'+ tall, then maybe consider a Woodstock Keystone instead of the Tribute for longer burn times and less stove door opening? However, this will be overkill unless there is a good opportunity to spill heat into the rest of the house.


The flue would exit above the eaves of the 2nd story, about 17' of total run, all vertical.  A previous stove in an adjacent room with the same vertical run and 2 - 90Â° elbows with about 3' horizontal did pretty well so I'm pretty secure this should work out fine.  I don't know much about pellet stoves, but aren't they big BTU units?  The connection to the rest of the house is through a 34" patio door with a 12' header blocking the path.  I think it would be a blast furnace of sorts.  The Keystone clocks in at 45,000 BTU's.  I was hoping for something a little closer to the 30,000 mark.  

Jackfre - no offense meant by my comment, I'm just more of a wood burning fan.


----------



## polpelletuser (Jan 22, 2012)

My three season porch has a pellet stove in it.  Just remember buy the biggest stove you can afford, as you lose a lot of heat through those windows


----------



## Realstone (Jan 22, 2012)

polpelletuser - you don't get sweated out?  What size is your room and what is the BTU output of your pellet stove?


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2012)

Pellet stoves can be set to different burn rates and fan speeds to control their btu output. A range of ~8K to 30K btus is typical for a small stove like the Lopi Pioneer, Enerzone's Eurozone or Quad Castile. Drop into the pellet forum here for more suggestions.


----------



## SteveKG (Jan 22, 2012)

I am unclear about something here: why will your wife not get headaches in this new room with another wood stove? I am all for wood burning, that is the only heat we have in our house up here in some cold countryside. Do you know somehow that she will not suffer with this now as opposed to before? Is it smoke escaping into the room that is the source of the problem? I don't know anyone who gets headachy from wood stoves, or even fireplaces, so I am not familiar with what the problem might be. Some folks are much more sensitive to smoke than others, of course. If this is the case, you might want to re-think. Even a stove that almost never emits smoke into the room might under some circumstances, such as an unusual gusty wind. For example. 

I built my wife a room of her own, separate from our living area, for art working and etc. Whatever she wants to do out there. As clean as possible was quite important [zero ash dust], and I decided to break down and install, instead of another wood stove, one of those propane wall stoves that has an outside air feed for combustion, so no indoor air is removed to burn the gas. Plus, no CO emitted into a smallish room. It works great, and we only burn it on the days she is out there. We would have to live another 200 years, probably, to pay for the purchase of a stove and chimney stuff, our wall heater uses so little propane.

Now, we don't run that heater if my wife isn't using the room [nothing to freeze out there and be damaged]. So, when she comes in at night, the heater is turned off and isn't turned back on til she wants to use the room again.


----------



## Osburning (Jan 22, 2012)

If the room is for her and the stove is for you, but the smoke/fire bothers her I would install the stove in some other area of the house and circulate the warm air to that room. Think even if you get a stove that doesn't require a lot of reloads, the presence of it will bother your wife. Pellet stove sounds like the best idea if gas is out.


----------



## Jackfre (Jan 22, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> Jackfre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand the issue. The issue, well, one of them anyway is: 

"My wife, for whom the room is being built for, gets a headache around fires,"

Therefore, it is an excellent alternative. My apologies if I have offended anyone's sensibilities!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 22, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> Jackfre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run a wood burner at work and a Woodstock gas stove at home.  They both are nice.  The gas is sure convenient.  Turn it on.  Walk away.  No mess, no ash, no effort.  I prefer the wood ritual, but it all depends on who all is in your household.  My wife likes the Woodstock gas model for convenience.


----------



## daleeper (Jan 22, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> Perhaps the biggest issue is this:  My wife, for whom the room is being built for, gets a headache around fires, even outdoor ones.  I had a woodstove in the living room about 20 years ago but had to get rid of it as she was always getting headaches.  So a stove that a) didn't have to be opened often and b) doesn't puff out when the door is opened would be preferred, even above other considerations
> 
> Whaddya think?



That a wood stove is not the way to heat that space.

What is a Three Season room anyways?


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 22, 2012)

daleeper said:
			
		

> Realstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three seasons room is generally an addition to a house that has lots of windows on the 3 sides facing the outdoors.  Designed to open to the outdoors and feel like bringing the outdoors into your home.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 23, 2012)

As a chronic migraine sufferer, I can sympathize.  Is it the smoke?  It might be worth figuring out what the issue is. I LOVE my stove, but I would kick it out in a second flat if it gave me headaches.  I'd go with a gas model myself, here are nice ones out there.

Did she go to the hearth shop with you?  If they had models burning, did it bother her?


----------



## Realstone (Jan 23, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:
			
		

> Three seasons room is generally an addition to a house that has lots of windows on the 3 sides facing the outdoors.  Designed to open to the outdoors and feel like bringing the outdoors into your home.


  Best  Description  Ever


----------



## Realstone (Jan 23, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> As a chronic migraine sufferer, I can sympathize.  Is it the smoke?  It might be worth figuring out what the issue is. I LOVE my stove, but I would kick it out in a second flat if it gave me headaches.  I'd go with a gas model myself, here are nice ones out there.
> 
> Did she go to the hearth shop with you?  If they had models burning, did it bother her?


Excellent point.  It's been a lot of years.  She used to get mild migraines (not related to woodsmoke) but doesn't get them any more.  I will take her and see.  Hopefully that has changed too.


----------



## kingquad (Jan 23, 2012)

If I were looking at a 1 room woodstove, I would go with the Englander VL-17.  I'd go with an outside air kit if my wife had issues with smoke.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 23, 2012)

kingquad said:
			
		

> If I were looking at a 1 room woodstove, I would go with the Englander VL-17.  I'd go with an outside air kit if my wife had issues with smoke.


couldn't find a BTU rating for the Englander, but it appears to be too much stove for what I need.  I'm leaning toward the Jotul 602 as the Tribute is double the price (local price)


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 23, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> Jackfre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, but you know, if momma aint happy.....he ain't NEVER gonna be happy. gas might be the way to go.

i have a brother that owns 60+ acres of beech, hemlock maple and oak on his property. the first year he built his house, he used a wood stove. come to find out, his wife is "alergic" to the smoke and he can't even think about starting up the wood stove again.

spare the pain and stay away from wood........hate to say it but you will probably be happer and it will not be money thrown down the drain.

cass


----------



## Mainely Saws (Jan 23, 2012)

It might not be the woodstove smoke that is giving her a headache , it might be the extra dry air that is causing a sinus headache . I'd check the humidity levels in the house & I also agree with others that there are some very nice Gas units out there that are very realistic & function well. A thermostatically controlled gas fire heats up the room quickly & & no mess . Look at the Lopi Berkshire .......


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> kingquad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17-VL = 40,000 btu max.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 23, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> 17-VL = 40,000 btu max.



Thanks, yep, too much stove for a 180 ftÂ² room, even if it is all window on 3 sides.  We've decided, we're going with the Jotul.  Thanks for all your good advice


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 27, 2012)

hope all turns out well as you move forward....jotul is a real nice stove. it shoudl serve you well. let us know how it turns out.

hago

cass


----------



## Realstone (Jan 28, 2012)

tcassavaugh said:
			
		

> hope all turns out well as you move forward....jotul is a real nice stove. it shoudl serve you well. let us know how it turns out.
> 
> hago
> 
> cass


i appreciate that  :coolsmile: I'll post a pic when it is installed & fired up


----------

